# New Husqvarna Garden Tractor



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Good Morning Everyyone,

I just purchased a Husqvarna Garden Tractor 26Hp 54" deck and it mows very well.

I am wondering how many other Husqvarna owners are out there?

Is everyone as happy with the way their tractor mows? I was really concerned.... until I actually mowed with it..

It does a beautiful job! "DJ"*


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Where did you buy it? I have looked at some huskies out in front of Lowes recently.


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*RE: Chief*



> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Where did you buy it? I have looked at some huskies out in front of Lowes recently. *


*Hi Chief,

I bought this one at Lowe's... TSC is carrying them also, however, they had not come in, when I decided to buy mine.hmmmmm 

I can only hope it lasts as long as my Snapper did. We had to retire the "old girl" this year... It mowed 20 years. It was a 1987 model LT 12.

I will keep everyone posted... on any issues which may arise.:thumbsup: "DJ"*


----------



## GJT (Apr 20, 2007)

*Husqvarna*

We purchased a Husqvarna GT2254 last year and have been very happy with it so far.

Added Gator Blades this year and it makes the cut that much better.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I can't recall exactly but isn't the husqvarna made by the same company as the craftsman? I don't want to offend anyone if I'm wrong I just thought if I was right you could cross ref with the craftsman version and have lots more people to talk with about your tractor.

Andy


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *I can't recall exactly but isn't the husqvarna made by the same company as the craftsman? I don't want to offend anyone if I'm wrong I just thought if I was right you could cross ref with the craftsman version and have lots more people to talk with about your tractor.
> 
> Andy *


Andy,

I am not sure... I believe that the Husqvarna is made by the same company which makes Simplicity../ Snapper. 

It sure looks like the same tractor..


Anywho.... I love it so far....  "DJ"


----------



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Husqvarna*



> _Originally posted by GJT _
> *We purchased a Husqvarna GT2254 last year and have been very happy with it so far.
> 
> Added Gator Blades this year and it makes the cut that much better. *


I got 9 hours on my new one... ALREADY!! Love it... mows like a dream.


----------



## shuffleking (Nov 26, 2007)

*LOOKING FOR A NEW MACHINE*

I'm new to the forum and need to buy a decent machine in the very near future. I know it's November, but I still have some lawn to mow,(1 1/4 acres). I've never used a Husq so sell me on this brand. Thanks.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

dont get it at sears and welcome to TF, sears gets a ton of them, and sells them with cheaper motors. go to a real dealer and i will look at some


----------



## dvcochran (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought a Husqvarna YTH20S42LS about 4-years ago. It has a 15 hp Kawasaki engine. The engine is great; strong enough to what it is asked to do and very quiet. I change the oil every year and have had zero problems. It is a typical hydrostatic mower where the hydro pump is belt driven. One thing I do not like is that I am constantly adjusting the ground speed. It goes noticeably slower up any size grade and then quickly much faster when going down grades. I think some of this can be attributed to the horswepower of the engine. Although I have checked it out thoroughly I feel like some of the speed change may be from the belt drive assembly. I have an older New Holland hydro with a 12 hp Kohler and direct drive to the hydro pump. There is absolutely no change in ground speed no matter what the terrain is.
The mower has about 250 hours on it and I have had a lot of trouble wit the deck, especially this year. While they are a cheap fix, it has broke at least one spindle housing every year. They are a three flange mount and the flanges are pretty weak. I have been unable to get an even cut this year. I replaced both blades, both spindle shafts, bearings, and spindle housings. I have adjusted the deck every way possible but it still has an uneven cut. 
You may alerady know but a Husqvarna is the same as a Craftsman and many other brands produced by YTH. There a suttle differences but they are mostly cosmetic. I would look very closely at the deck; gauge thichness and spindle size, going with the heavier built one. A fabricated deck is always stronger than a stamped deck. Are the spindles large and can you grease them? I agree that a B&S engine would be my last choice but I would also put a Kawasaki engine right up there with a Kolher plus they are much quieter. We have a 13 year John Deere with a Kawasaki and it still runs like new. I hope this helps.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

dvcochran said:


> I bought a Husqvarna YTH20S42LS about 4-years ago. It has a 15 hp Kawasaki engine. The engine is great; strong enough to what it is asked to do and very quiet. I change the oil every year and have had zero problems. It is a typical hydrostatic mower where the hydro pump is belt driven. One thing I do not like is that I am constantly adjusting the ground speed. It goes noticeably slower up any size grade and then quickly much faster when going down grades. I think some of this can be attributed to the horswepower of the engine. Although I have checked it out thoroughly I feel like some of the speed change may be from the belt drive assembly. I have an older New Holland hydro with a 12 hp Kohler and direct drive to the hydro pump. There is absolutely no change in ground speed no matter what the terrain is.
> The mower has about 250 hours on it and I have had a lot of trouble wit the deck, especially this year. While they are a cheap fix, it has broke at least one spindle housing every year. They are a three flange mount and the flanges are pretty weak. I have been unable to get an even cut this year. I replaced both blades, both spindle shafts, bearings, and spindle housings. I have adjusted the deck every way possible but it still has an uneven cut.
> You may alerady know but a Husqvarna is the same as a Craftsman and many other brands produced by YTH. There a suttle differences but they are mostly cosmetic. I would look very closely at the deck; gauge thichness and spindle size, going with the heavier built one. A fabricated deck is always stronger than a stamped deck. Are the spindles large and can you grease them? I agree that a B&S engine would be my last choice but I would also put a Kawasaki engine right up there with a Kolher plus they are much quieter. We have a 13 year John Deere with a Kawasaki and it still runs like new. I hope this helps.


I have the same one.I have to keep adjusting mine as well.I find mine is hard on gas too.


----------



## huffma28 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a Husqvarna garden tractor. They're fine machines if all you want to do is cut grass, but not much use for anything more than that. Despite what Husqvarna wants to call them, there's nothing "garden tractor" about them. If you need to do anything besides cutting grass, such as using a tiller attachment for gardening, etc., you're much better off getting a Simplicity or other true garden tractor.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

dvcochran said:


> I bought a Husqvarna YTH20S42LS about 4-years ago. It has a 15 hp Kawasaki engine. The engine is great; strong enough to what it is asked to do and very quiet. I change the oil every year and have had zero problems. It is a typical hydrostatic mower where the hydro pump is belt driven. One thing I do not like is that I am constantly adjusting the ground speed. It goes noticeably slower up any size grade and then quickly much faster when going down grades. I think some of this can be attributed to the horswepower of the engine. Although I have checked it out thoroughly I feel like some of the speed change may be from the belt drive assembly. I have an older New Holland hydro with a 12 hp Kohler and direct drive to the hydro pump. There is absolutely no change in ground speed no matter what the terrain is.
> The mower has about 250 hours on it and I have had a lot of trouble wit the deck, especially this year. While they are a cheap fix, it has broke at least one spindle housing every year. They are a three flange mount and the flanges are pretty weak. I have been unable to get an even cut this year. I replaced both blades, both spindle shafts, bearings, and spindle housings. I have adjusted the deck every way possible but it still has an uneven cut.
> You may alerady know but a Husqvarna is the same as a Craftsman and many other brands produced by YTH. There a suttle differences but they are mostly cosmetic. I would look very closely at the deck; gauge thichness and spindle size, going with the heavier built one. A fabricated deck is always stronger than a stamped deck. Are the spindles large and can you grease them? I agree that a B&S engine would be my last choice but I would also put a Kawasaki engine right up there with a Kolher plus they are much quieter. We have a 13 year John Deere with a Kawasaki and it still runs like new. I hope this helps.



I noticed this with mine as well it is a sears ys 4500 "built by Husqvarna" but anyway one side requires a little more adjustment than the other. I am thinking the throwing side has to have an extra 1/2 turn tighter maybe a little more. I kept trying to adjust them to the same amount of turns by thread count when i figured this out.. Welcome to the Forum!.. Its good to have another member from Tn on here.. If you view the pics in my album you will see the deck is identical to the Husqvarna..


----------

